# Red Oak log pricing



## Woodyjiw (Aug 10, 2016)

Good evening everyone. I have a question about selling red oak logs. There is a gentleman near me that occasionally buys logs to mill and sell. I have 9 logs 16.5' long (per his request) they are all pretty straight and have few knots. I called him to find out what he would pay before I hassle with loading and hauling them. (They are yard trees but I have not seen any purple or black spots yet.) He said he would pay 40-45¢ per board foot. I have 2 logs on the ground now and 1 measured 22" at the small end and the other measured 18" at the small end. The rest are very similar in size. Does his price sound fair? I'm not looking to get rich but I don't wanna mess around and get a couple hundred dollars for 9 logs. I'd rather feed my OWB. Thanks for any input you throw at me...




A pic of some of the wood..


----------



## Grey (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm no expert but that sounds like a pretty favorable price for yard trees you are showing. Not a lot of good quality saw log material in there. I'd sell 'em, pocket the cash and move on. However, only you can decide if they are more valuable to you for your OWB than for cash.


----------



## Woody912 (Aug 10, 2016)

Grey said:


> I'm no expert but that sounds like a pretty favorable price for yard trees you are showing. Not a lot of good quality saw log material in there. I'd sell 'em, pocket the cash and move on. However, only you can decide if they are more valuable to you for your OWB than for cash.



I agree, don't see any #1 sawlogs there. Friend who trucks logs for local buyer told me red oak market is circling the toilet right now. Don't know why


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 12, 2016)

One thing about logs, if you have a 12'6" log with a knot on the end, you get a lower price. The mill cuts the knot off the end, has a premium log that's worth more, and throws the knot in the scrap pile. Every thing in your picture above the first knot keep for firewood. I haven't talked to my cousin about log prices for awhile, but the last time I did, he said the mill he uses only wanted White Oak and Yellow Poplar. Just about every thing else they were giving "Ditch Planking" prices. Even the bigger logs you have don't look like high grade logs. I can usually get more for firewood for trees like that. But, I'm retired and have time to goof around, Joe.


----------



## Woodyjiw (Aug 12, 2016)

rarefish383 said:


> One thing about logs, if you have a 12'6" log with a knot on the end, you get a lower price. The mill cuts the knot off the end, has a premium log that's worth more, and throws the knot in the scrap pile. Every thing in your picture above the first knot keep for firewood. I haven't talked to my cousin about log prices for awhile, but the last time I did, he said the mill he uses only wanted White Oak and Yellow Poplar. Just about every thing else they were giving "Ditch Planking" prices. Even the bigger logs you have don't look like high grade logs. I can usually get more for firewood for trees like that. But, I'm retired and have time to goof around, Joe.


Thanks Joe, the gentleman that has the mill is just small time. He cuts and sell to individuals and does a lot of odd stuff. He told me if I could bring him 16.5' oak he was interested. I told him they were red oak and had some knots. I think he has a buyer lined up already. But obviously he will inspect and run his metal detector over them and make his decision. 
I appreciate the input.. Woody


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 12, 2016)

Some times the little guys can give you the best deals, if he has a need, he can do better than the guys with mountains of logs. Keep us posted, always nice to know what's moving and what's not, Joe.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 13, 2016)

At 40 cents that's $200 a cord and you don't have to cut and split it , that's more than what Id pay. I'd bet you can find plenty of true firewood. Steve


----------



## Woodyjiw (Aug 17, 2016)

Update, I took the gentleman 9 logs total, smallest was about 12" at the small end and largest was 18" and all were 16.5' long. He paid me .40 a board foot and I ended up making $430 on the 9 logs. I'm fairly happy with that. 
When I brought the second load yesterday he was already milling the logs from the first, sounds like he has a buyer for them already and that might be why he wanted them.
Thanks for the help gentlemen....


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 17, 2016)

You did good, there's plenty of firewood out there without cutting logs up for firewood. Steve


----------

